# "liking" on mobile?



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Ugh, total newbie issue. How do you "like" posts when on mobile view? I do not see a button to do so (but found other options like quote etc).

Thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey,

The like function isn't available on the mobile version yet. We're currently in the process of adding it.

Niall


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I would really like to have this feature. 

Ha ha (sorry).

But please do include it.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

A question related. I never liked a post on her because the like button looks like FB's and thought it might tie into FB's Open Graph and post that I liked in on FB. 

Do the likes just stay locally to her and not post on social media? I'm assuming not, since I don't remember doing an AUTH for TAM to post on my behalf with an Facebook API. Silly question but just making sure!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Not a silly question at all! And you're right, the answer is *no*. The 'like' option within the post stays local to the site, however, there is a Facebook 'like' button at the top of the page, which is directly linked to Facebook.

I hope that helps to clarify!

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You cannot 'like' a person on-the-fly.

Being mobile, when your finger hits the icon, you move two feet and it misses the mark.

...........................................................................................................

I learned that in Viet Nam, I learned that in Iraq. Firing from moving vehicles on semi-auto, never hitting a fly, nor a rock.

The only way to hit something is to fire on 'auto'. To fire low and bring your created dust storm to the target.

Using firty rounds to put a dent, a hole in a car door.


Find the icon, keep your triggering finger tapping.

KB-


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> You cannot 'like' a person on-the-fly.
> 
> Being mobile, when your finger hits the icon, you move two feet and it misses the mark.
> 
> ...


I'm a Trap shooter and an NRA Certified Shotgun Shooting Instructor. I totally follow you, except for how it applies to the Like button discussion. SCM when you joke, or are coherent, it really throws me. 
:wink2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I don't really mind the new and improved version, but I'll just stay with the traditional format since I'm much more familiar with it and I can easily "like" the commentary of my TAM brethren!*


----------

